# My Yishun wheels arrived



## AvantDale

I ordered the 50mm carbon clinchers. Wheels arrived in So Cal in less that 1.5 weeks from his confirmation email.

The box looked like hell. The ends of the hubs were sticking out of the box. I'm surprised that there were no scratches on the hub ends...well...the rear has a couple knicks...but you can't see it with the wheel on. 

Wheels came with extra spokes and skewers that I'm not going to use. I did opt for the Ti skewers...that are not on the bike. I'm using the Control Tech skewers.



















Rear hub sticking out!


















Front









Rear









Front brake. Its as far down as the 0G holder will go. The rears are ok.









On the bike


















Ride report to come later.


----------



## Ventruck

Bike looks good with them on.

But seems like your brakes are teh suxxors. Gimme.


----------



## Zen Cyclery

Oh boy I would really keep a close eye on that front brake. Looks to me like you may be in need of a replacement rim real quick if your planning on running it as is.


----------



## skyliner1004

will changing the brakes to a diff. model fix your reach problem? I'd avoid braking onto the carbon...


----------



## AvantDale

Lol...I was pretty po'd when I noticed the brakes...so upon closer inspection.

I'm not sure if you can really see in the pics...but the "brake track" is actually the masked off section for when they spray the clear on. So its just the layer under the clear. It doesn't look like its some kind of special coating. I'm just going to sand the top part of the brake track.

It could just be these brakes...I haven't read of anyone else having this issue.

I took the bike out for a 20 mile ride today. For what it is...the wheels ride pretty smooth, spin up good. Seems to suck up the bumps pretty well. Brakes were pretty grabby. They did feel "stickier" on these wheels vs my aluminum rims...but I didn't do any long decents either. I did notice the crosswinds a bit more.


----------



## SBH1973

Not exactly a gushing review... kind of "okay, whatever". Is that about right?

Look forward to hearing more!



AvantDale said:


> Lol...I was pretty po'd when I noticed the brakes...so upon closer inspection.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can really see in the pics...but the "brake track" is actually the masked off section for when they spray the clear on. So its just the layer under the clear. It doesn't look like its some kind of special coating. I'm just going to sand the top part of the brake track.
> 
> It could just be these brakes...I haven't read of anyone else having this issue.
> 
> I took the bike out for a 20 mile ride today. For what it is...the wheels ride pretty smooth, spin up good. Seems to suck up the bumps pretty well. Brakes were pretty grabby. They did feel "stickier" on these wheels vs my aluminum rims...but I didn't do any long decents either. I did notice the crosswinds a bit more.


----------



## AvantDale

Well...I'm no wheel expert, so I don't want to give a "gushing" review base on my limited knowledge.

From my ride yesterday...I do like the wheels. I just did a city ride with no real climbing or rollers. 

They do accelerate well, seem to suck up the vibrations pretty good. Once up to speed, they felt really good. I also tried to flex the wheel by trying to make the wheel scrub the brake pads by leaning over as far as I could (I'm 157lbs)...and no touching.

The only thing in question for me is the durability of the wheel...only in which time will tell.


----------



## stevesbike

the lowered brake track is a low-tech approach to the problem of brake heat and delamination with carbon clinchers. Using a high position like you're proposing is a good recipe for delamination - warping/ruining the rim (and causing a blowout when it happens).


----------



## AvantDale

Thanks for that bit of info.


----------



## steve_e_f

stevesbike said:


> the lowered brake track is a low-tech approach to the problem of brake heat and delamination with carbon clinchers. Using a high position like you're proposing is a good recipe for delamination - warping/ruining the rim (and causing a blowout when it happens).


interesting info. at least they put some thought into it. I would have almost expected a detail like that to be entirely overlooked or ignored on these wheels (considering price).


----------



## luca.grigo

stevesbike said:


> the lowered brake track is a *low-tech *approach to the problem of brake heat and delamination with carbon clinchers. Using a high position like you're proposing is a good recipe for delamination - warping/ruining the rim (and causing a blowout when it happens).


And high tech approach is using alu like zipp?


----------



## steve_e_f

luca.grigo said:


> And high tech approach is using alu like zipp?


well, arguably, wouldn't a high(er) tech approach be re engineering your materials to better manage the breaking heat? this is what Zipp did with their carbon clincher, isn't it? Here is a quote from their site:

"To solve this challenge, chemists and engineers from our composites supplier made repeated visits to Zipp's R&D lab to test and refine a new heat-resistant resin based on the materials used in motorsports brake systems. Available solely to Zipp, this new technology resists heat for more consistent braking performance and tire pressure on long descents."

Moving the break track down past where common calipers can reach in order to mitigate delamination isn't exactly high tech.

I'm no expert, I'm just regurgitating what I've read.


----------



## AvantDale

At 2700 msrp...your paying for that high tech coating.

I'm just going to make a small "mod" to my front brake.


----------



## stevesbike

AvantDale said:


> At 2700 msrp...your paying for that high tech coating.
> 
> I'm just going to make a small "mod" to my front brake.


it's your wheel - I'm just saying if you run the brake pad high you're asking for trouble; you may want to read this (high pressure and carbon rims):

http://velonews.competitor.com/2009/02/bikes-tech/technical-qa-with-lennard-zinn-weight-v-wind_88555


----------



## steve_e_f

AvantDale said:


> At 2700 msrp...your paying for that high tech coating.
> 
> I'm just going to make a small "mod" to my front brake.


I'm not dissing your wheels. I'm still trying to swing picking up a pair of the Yishun tubulars for cross. I was just discussing luca's reply.

Is Zipp's solution just a coating? It seems that they reworked the resin that holds the carbon together with the high-temp solution.

Whatever the case, you could delaminate five pairs of Yishun wheels before you've bought one set of Zipps. ha.


----------



## AvantDale

Lol...I didn't take offense.

I was just bringing up the fact that Zipps cost 2700. 

If I was pooping cash...heck...I'd probably buy a set of those Firecrest Zipps.


----------



## fritzzz

They look very good!

50mm or 60mm?

Tubular or clincher?

Thanks and keep the reports / notes coming.


----------



## EpiphFreddy

Easton has solved the braking dilemma and they can be had for $1100!


----------



## AvantDale

Really?



M this 1! said:


> I took off the Mavic Carbone SLRs to try the Eastons. You do lose some flatland speed since the Eastons aren't as deep or aero. But in the hills, they're totally effortless. *braking, like i've read on the Eastons is abit odd. it stops fine, but feels like you just went thru a puddle before braking*. i can sit in the saddle with the Mavics and nose wheelie under front braking no prob.
> 
> that is all.


----------



## AvantDale

fritzzz said:


> They look very good!
> 
> 50mm or 60mm?
> 
> Tubular or clincher?
> 
> Thanks and keep the reports / notes coming.


I go the 50mm clinchers.

I was originally going to get tubulars...but based on sheer convenience...I went with the clinchers.


----------



## foofighter

Lee, during your extensive research did you find out if this company made the hybrid carbon wheels/alloy brake surface?


----------



## Thrawn

Looks good... I'll have to see them in person... Wanna ride today?


----------



## AvantDale

foofighter said:


> Lee, during your extensive research did you find out if this company made the hybrid carbon wheels/alloy brake surface?


Extensive what? 

I'm not sure if they do. I didn't see any of that type of wheel going through their maze of a website. 




Thrawn said:


> Looks good... I'll have to see them in person... Wanna ride today?


In Friday Valley traffic? :yikes:


----------



## foofighter

lol ok i figured you would have


----------



## AvantDale

There wasn't enough info for any real research. I think its the price thats making up peoples minds.

So far...I haven't read anything negative about them. My only issue is my brake holder not going down far enough to reach the brake track on the front.

Make sure that you check the spoke tension before you ride.


----------



## robncircus

Look a lot like my Checkmate wheels looked. 4 or 5 wheel changes and you'll be sick of the low brake track. It's a PITA to change pads and realign your brakes if you change wheels often. Good luck with them though. 

Rob


----------



## blackstripes

AvantDale, I've got a set of the 60mm clinchers on order and am wanting to use veloplugs rather than rim tape. Do you have any idea what the diameter of the spoke holes are in mm?


----------



## patchito

AvantDale said:


> I ordered the 50mm carbon clinchers. Wheels arrived in So Cal in less that 1.5 weeks from his confirmation email.
> 
> The box looked like hell. The ends of the hubs were sticking out of the box. I'm surprised that there were no scratches on the hub ends...well...the rear has a couple knicks...but you can't see it with the wheel on.
> 
> Wheels came with extra spokes and skewers that I'm not going to use. I did opt for the Ti skewers...that are not on the bike. I'm using the Control Tech skewers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear hub sticking out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front brake. Its as far down as the 0G holder will go. The rears are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride report to come later.


Where'd you get 'em from?


----------



## AvantDale

blackstripes said:


> AvantDale, I've got a set of the 60mm clinchers on order and am wanting to use veloplugs rather than rim tape. Do you have any idea what the diameter of the spoke holes are in mm?


Sorry man...I have no idea. I was going to measure before installing the rim tape...but in all my excitment...I forgot.:mad2:




robncircus said:


> Look a lot like my Checkmate wheels looked. 4 or 5 wheel changes and you'll be sick of the low brake track. It's a PITA to change pads and realign your brakes if you change wheels often. Good luck with them though.
> 
> Rob


I saw the thread on BF. I'm sure alot of the small startup wheel businesses are using the same wheels/rims...whether they buy complete or just source the parts.

Is Checkmate still around?


----------



## robncircus

AvantDale said:


> I saw the thread on BF. I'm sure alot of the small startup wheel businesses are using the same wheels/rims...whether they buy complete or just source the parts.
> 
> Is Checkmate still around?


No idea. The wheels were ok but not great. I sold them recently and hope to invest this fall in some nicer carbon hoops.


----------



## AvantDale

I did an actual real ride today...that involved some climbing, decending, and rollers.

The rollers felt pretty good as the wheels did a good job of holding my speed. Acceleration once I got moving felt really smooth. The sound they make cruising above 20mph is pretty cool. 

The climb was the "Rock Store" climb (IIRC 2.5 miles at 8%)...the climb that was used for stage 8 of the TOC. The climbing felt fairly smooth. They didn't have a heavy feel at all. I climbed at around 6 to 7mph...which is my normal speed with my R-Sys. The difference that I did feel was on my R-Sys...when I got out of my saddle on steep parts...the bike would jump on each pedal stroke...the 50mm carbons felt a bit more sluggish. I guess that my be due to the 200gr weight difference vs the R-Sys.

I descended back down the way I came up. The wheels felt pretty stable, rolled smooth...so nothing to report really there. The braking is where I was real conservative, since this is my first time on a carbon wheel. They felt grabby and not as smooth as the alu rimmed Mavics. When going around turns...the grabby brakes made it feel a bit sketchy. I'm going to try and open the brakes up a little bit and see if that helps. I'm sure theres going to be an adjustment period in getting used to braking with carbon rims. I felt no pulsing, but there was a slight bit of squeal.

All n all I'm pretty happy with them.


----------



## foofighter

do you have the option of changing out the bearing to ceramic bearings? on my Eastons EC90 SL's the ceramic bearings really make a HUGE difference in how it spools up and coasts. 

The brake thing took me a while to get used to as well on carbon wheels


----------



## AvantDale

I don't think Yishun has a ceramic bearing upgrade...but I'm sure there is something out there for it.

The wheels roll fairly smooth and it takes some of the road buzz out too.


----------



## luca.grigo

foofighter said:


> do you have the option of changing out the bearing to ceramic bearings? on my Eastons EC90 SL's the *ceramic bearings* really make a HUGE difference in how it spools up and coasts.
> 
> The brake thing took me a while to get used to as well on carbon wheels


Not true!


----------



## fmcc

I am thinking of getting the yishun clincher 50mm... I am new to carbon wheels. Could i use 700x23 conti gp tire with these wheels.


----------



## chrisvz

Any news with this wheelset? How have been performing? Any cons?
I'm looking forward to this wheelset.

Thanks.


----------



## chrisvz

double post. Sorry


----------



## AvantDale

So far they've been pretty good. 

The only thing so far (besides getting used to braking on carbon) is that they are howling like mad when heated up.

I'm going to try sanding the pads to see if t helps.


----------



## shotojs78

Hi, where can I buy the Yishun wheels, website, contact??


----------



## AvantDale

All the info you need is here


----------



## PINTET

AvantDale said:


> So far they've been pretty good.
> 
> The only thing so far (besides getting used to braking on carbon) is that they are howling like mad when heated up.
> 
> I'm going to try sanding the pads to see if t helps.


what kind of brake pads did you use? have you check closely the rims around the nipples area, from other forum one guy encountered warping the rim and got cracks on the DS though his rims is a tubular not clincher.


----------



## AvantDale

I'm using the Swissstop yellows.

The rim is straight as an arrow.


----------



## PINTET

AvantDale said:


> I'm using the Swissstop yellows.
> 
> The rim is straight as an arrow.


Keep us updated on how your wheels is performing. I'm in a delima now between two wheels at the same price range. Only they differ by 9mm and material but I'm to stuburn in wanting this yishun wheel where my concern is it's durability. :mad2:


----------



## ergott

luca.grigo said:


> Not true!


Yes it is! In fact I have a super secret set of ceramic/boron bearings that are guaranteed to give you 100W savings. Wire me $1000 for the bearings via Western Union and I'll send you a set.

-Eric


----------



## fritzzz

PINTET said:


> Keep us updated on how your wheels is performing. I'm in a delima now between two wheels at the same price range. Only they differ by 9mm and material but I'm to stuburn in wanting this yishun wheel where my concern is it's durability. :mad2:


Who makes the other wheels - anyone we should know about?


----------



## PINTET

fritzzz said:


> Who makes the other wheels - anyone we should know about?


I'm pertaining to the new Soul s4.0 which weight around 1.600-1.610 kg. cost around 520usd shipped.


----------



## AvantDale

Quick update on the front brakes. I swapped frames to a System Six.

Apparently the brake mount hole on the 3T fork is higher...maybe due to geometry or something like that.  

*The brakes on the Cannondale fork now line up with the brake track.*









Pic of the new frame.


----------



## mallora jeff

Great reading thanks for asll the info I too am looking at ordering a set of these, any difference with the pads now in the braking line? Bike looks proper stunning now real credit to ya! great reading thanks


----------



## korum

I'm a long time reader but this is my first post here. I'd like to order 50 mm clinchers from Yushin Industry. It's too much positive feedbacks! 
As I know this company provide their rims (and wheelsets) for different manufacturers (but whom are they?). 
It's a litte bit stupid but I'd like to order decals for this wheels. What decals will be more suitable for them? 
Many thank you in advance! Happy new year!


----------



## Roadplay

Has anyone successfully ordered/received Yishun's 38 Clinchers? I've requested these wheels twice via detailed email each time they've filled out the invoice with 50 Clinchers. It's like they're pushing me to the 50s. They have yet to get it right. I'm a little concerned, but the price is enticing. Just curious.


----------



## AvantDale

Roadplay said:


> Has anyone successfully ordered/received Yishun's 38 Clinchers? I've requested these wheels twice via detailed email each time they've filled out the invoice with 50 Clinchers. It's like they're pushing me to the 50s. They have yet to get it right. I'm a little concerned, but the price is enticing. Just curious.


Who are you dealing with? I originally ordered 38mm's and made several changes to my order and each invoice looked to be correct.

Email Stefano...seems like he's the only one to get things straight.


----------



## YishunBike Stefano

AvantDale said:


> Who are you dealing with? I originally ordered 38mm's and made several changes to my order and each invoice looked to be correct.
> 
> Email Stefano...seems like he's the only one to get things straight.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CHT

AvantDale said:


> Who are you dealing with? I originally ordered 38mm's and made several changes to my order and each invoice looked to be correct.
> 
> Email Stefano...seems like he's the only one to get things straight.


AvantDale -

I saw the pics of your Yishun wheels with ZeroG brakes. I have 38mm Yishun tubulars, and found that the brake calipers just don't go wide enough in the rear to accomodate the rim without keeping the brakes in the "open" position. The Swiss Stop yellows are slightly thicker than other pads, so that is part of the problem. Now that my Swiss Stop pads are wearing down, it seems like I'll have more room. I also have a pair of Rolf Prima Aero's and they fit no problem.

In the open position I can get the pads close without any perceptible braking loss, but I was curious if you've had the same experience since this isn't optimal.

Thanks!

p.s. Tried to keeps this to a PM but your box is full.


----------



## AvantDale

I did not have an issue with the rear brakes. Mine fit fine with room to go wider. Its also possible that my pads are a bit more worn down.

I know that there are lower profile pad holders for the Zero G brakes. A friend of mine had the same issue as you with his 38mm Eastons. The low profile pad holders fixed his issue.


----------



## CHT

AvantDale said:


> I did not have an issue with the rear brakes. Mine fit fine with room to go wider. Its also possible that my pads are a bit more worn down.
> 
> I know that there are lower profile pad holders for the Zero G brakes. A friend of mine had the same issue as you with his 38mm Eastons. The low profile pad holders fixed his issue.


Thanks...weird how some have issue while other don't. I suspect it's the pad thickness. I might invest in the Zero G lower profile pads if the I don't have additional clearance with some more miles, although $100 is a bit steep for what they are.


----------



## AvantDale

It should be around 40 if you only do one wheel...oooor if you have some sand paper...just sand the pads down little by little. That's free.


----------



## framesti

what brake pad are you using, how's braking downhill?


----------



## AvantDale

Lol...funny that you ask. I did it today.

I grabbed the brakes to stop as quick as possible from 37mph. The brakes were squealing like mad (I mean loud) when heated up.. Braking is not nearly as smooth as my alu rims...but I came to a stop...safe and sound.

I'm using the Swissstop Yellows. The rears seem to be wearing pretty quick.


----------



## CHT

framesti said:


> what brake pad are you using, how's braking downhill?


SwissStop Yellows as well (Yishun did not have Campy compatible pads anyhow). They are a bit noisy if not cleaned, and I have some pulsing which is not unusual with carbon rims. Stopping is ok, but not as good as a traditional pad with aluminum rims. If the conditions are wet, I would be very careful and allow for longer stopping distances. 

I bought these as race wheels, so I'm not too concerned about heavy or fast braking. I can't speak to the durability of these rims if you regularly descend mountain passes which involve braking. I know how hot my aluminum rims can get on these types of descents and, honestly, would use my aluminum climbing rims if I knew any race or ride involved some serious fast and technical descending. The Yishun rims may be fine, but I wouldn't want to warp them and I have the luxury of other rims. This isn't really Yishun rim specific, but all full carbon rims. I think others have posted that the Yishun rims have held up in this situation but I'm not sure.


----------



## MercuryMan76

I just got my Yishun wheels this week and unfortunately I have the same brake track issue that someone else had. When trying to align the brake pad with the rear wheel's braking surface I can't center it properly with the designated brake track. This is on a 2008 BMC Pro Machine using KCNC C7 brakes. I've emailed Stefano to see what can be done but haven't heard back yet. I wonder why they don't align the brake track on these rims with the top of the rim rather than leaving that 3-4mm gap?

<a href="https://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/?action=view&current=brake1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/brake1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## slomustang

My 50 tubulars that I just received have the brake track right at the edge of the rim.


----------



## robdamanii

They don't align the brake track with the top of the rim on clinchers because it's a cop out solution to the problem of overheating the bead area and possibly causing the rim to fail.

Other companies will invest in new tech to create more heat dissipation or heat resistance on the actual braking track. In this case, the "solution" was to move the heat causing brake track to a part of the wheel that has less contact with the tire bead itself.


----------



## AvantDale

It is a low tech solution to the heat issue...but at least they put some thought into it.

The brake issues seem to occur more with the "boutique" brand brakes. The pad holders on my Zero G's are at the bottom of the arms, but they are centered in the brake track.

I'm not sure what Stefano can really do. The "brake track" is just the masked off portion of the wheel. All the clear coated wheels are going to have the same brake track.

Imo...the clear coat is only there to show you where the brake track is.


----------



## robdamanii

AvantDale said:


> It is a low tech solution to the heat issue...but at least they put some thought into it.
> 
> The brake issues seem to occur more with the "boutique" brand brakes. The pad holders on my Zero G's are at the bottom of the arms, but they are centered in the brake track.
> 
> I'm not sure what Stefano can really do. The "brake track" is just the masked off portion of the wheel. All the clear coated wheels are going to have the same brake track.
> 
> Imo...the clear coat is only there to show you where the brake track is.


I don't buy the "at least they put some thought into it" cop out. It only serves to underscore that A) you really get what you pay for, and low cost = low tech and B) that there really IS no brake track treatment, which is...laughable.

It's something I don't get. With the availability of good quality carbon clincher wheels being so prevalent and at very affordable prices, why not spend a few hundred dollars more and get some well engineered wheels?

Then again, I fail to see the point of carbon clinchers. Tubular, yes, but clincher...makes no sense to me.


----------



## AvantDale

Thats fine if "you" don't buy into it.

I did and I'm happy with what I bought. The money I saved got me some Red shifters and a chainring.

Only with increased mileage will one be able to tell the durability of the wheels...and with these wheels (Yishun) coming in mid to late 2010...I doubt anybody has enough mileage on them to really tell.


Haters are going to hate no matter what.


----------



## FTR

AvantDale said:


> Haters are going to hate no matter what.


And robdamanii is definitely a hater.


----------



## robdamanii

AvantDale said:


> Thats fine if "you" don't buy into it.
> 
> I did and I'm happy with what I bought. The money I saved got me some Red shifters and a chainring.
> 
> Only with increased mileage will one be able to tell the durability of the wheels...and with these wheels (Yishun) coming in mid to late 2010...I doubt anybody has enough mileage on them to really tell.
> 
> 
> Haters are going to hate no matter what.


So band aid the problem. Don't search for a solution, because that costs money for R&D and the point of these is to be stupid cheap. All in the name of saving money, that's all that matters these days. Cutting corners and using band aid fixes is just fine if it cuts the price down, right?

(as an aside for all the chinese direct stuff out there)

No wonder things are seen as disposable these days: nobody cares about quality of these products, they just want them cheaper and cheaper. Hey, it's ok if the thing falls apart, it was cheap, so I can just buy another. Nah, I don't need to actually pay for name brand, I could buy two knock-offs for the same price.

I just do not get the attitude of the purchasing public these days. It's so sad to me that people will purchase primarily based on price, and not on quality. In fact, it boggles my mind....

And to FTR:
Yup, I hate this non-branded Chinese stuff. I hate it even more when people then brand it as something it isn't (chinese frame labeled as a Pinarello.) And I hate it even more when people/fan boys are so blind that they deny that there is any downside to these products. 

Yes, they get these technologies into the hands of everyone. There seem to be many happy adopters of this cheap, yet relatively new and untested technology. There is very little, if any evidence that these products will last as well as their brand name counterparts. Only time will tell, but I'd rather put my faith in much more tried and tested products, with known R&D behind them, and a warranty to back them up in case of failure. Leave it to someone else to do the testing and be stuck with the problems. But then if you find problems, there should be no, and I mean no sympathy for adopting first run, unknown technology.

</rant>


----------



## AvantDale

All you have is theories and speculation. 

Why don't you let the owners of the wheels dictate the quality. I'm sure if they are as bad as you imply...people should be stepping forward pretty soon.

In the meantime...just let it go.


----------



## robdamanii

AvantDale said:


> All you have is theories and speculation.
> 
> Why don't you let the owners of the wheels dictate the quality. I'm sure if they are as bad as you imply...people should be stepping forward pretty soon.
> 
> In the meantime...just let it go.


You're right. All there is are theories and speculation. On both sides. Until these have been ridden for thousands of miles, which will be a long time.

Until then, you won't catch me anywhere NEAR any of it. If others are daring enough to go with it, good for 'em.

And this is me letting it go. I suspect somebody (not you) will likely dredge it back up...

On a completely different note, your bike is a sexy little number, be proud of it.


----------



## FTR

robdamanii said:


> And to FTR:
> Yup, I hate this non-branded Chinese stuff. I hate it even more when people then brand it as something it isn't (chinese frame labeled as a Pinarello.) And I hate it even more when people/fan boys are so blind that they deny that there is any downside to these products.


Yes, we know.
I have an extremely left field idea for you.
Dont buy the stuff.
Also are you our mother or something?
I am pretty sure you are not.
You must have a lot of time on your hands to waste so much time trying to convince others not to buy this stuff when from what I can see NOBODY CARES WHAT YOU ARE SAYING!!!


----------



## robdamanii

FTR said:


> NOBODY CARES WHAT YOU ARE SAYING!!!


Right back at you dude. 

I've got lots of time on my hands. There's 14" of snow here, and I've done my scheduled workout already. 

Instead of wasting time on the internet with me, why don't you tell someone to fake their own death? That's good advice to dealing with one's wife. Or go complain about that Safeway guy being a liar again. 

Those are good times man...good times.


----------



## Local Hero

AvantDale - Thanks for sharing. I appreciate it. You're helping me decide. This is a good thread aside from the trolling. Any updates? Thoughts?


----------



## cmg

kind of curious if this brake track issue would happen using a pair of Shimano/Sram/Campy brakes.


----------



## AvantDale

I'm approaching on 800 miles on these wheels and so far I've had no issues. They are smooth and fast. I'm merely an recreational rider. I put about 70-80 miles per week and for me I have absolutely have no regrets...so far.  

@cmg

If your running Shimano/SRAM brake calipers you should have no issue with the arm length. I compared my Zero G's to an Ultegra and the_ Ultegra arms are way longer_. Lol...think they are long enough to run a 650c.

I think that some of the boutique brakes cut material to save weight. I guess in order to do that...they made the brakes arms as short as they though possible. 

The other issue I had was the fork. The 3T is a straight legged fork. So I guess to get the correct offset, they have to tilt the fork legs up at the crown. When they did that...the hole for the caliper to mount also tilted up, effectively shortening the reach of the caliper. So when I mounted my caliper, the pads did not reach the low brake track. 

MercuryMan's bike looks like its a BMC...and I'm pretty sure that they come with a straight leg fork. Lo and behold he's using KCNC brakes which are light weight brakes.

Now the fork on my System Six curves at the bottom, soooo....the brake mount hole is in line with the head tube. My caliper is not as tilted up like it was with the 3T and since switching to the System...I have no issues with the arm length.

I hope that made sense.


----------



## beston

I have a solution to your lowered brake track problem. A couple of years ago, I bought Gigantex wheels with a lowered brake track. The seller realized that this would be a problem for many, so he included 'lowered' brake pad holders! They worked very well and gave that extra bit of length that was need to make proper contact with the brake tack. 

I found a picture of them on-line here (not the same shop that I bought from though). Notice that the bolt is above the brake pad rather than in line with it.

https://www.bdopcycling.com/BDop Binders.asp












MercuryMan76 said:


> I just got my Yishun wheels this week and unfortunately I have the same brake track issue that someone else had. When trying to align the brake pad with the rear wheel's braking surface I can't center it properly with the designated brake track. This is on a 2008 BMC Pro Machine using KCNC C7 brakes. I've emailed Stefano to see what can be done but haven't heard back yet. I wonder why they don't align the brake track on these rims with the top of the rim rather than leaving that 3-4mm gap?
> 
> <a href="https://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/?action=view&current=brake1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/mercuryman76/brake1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ColoRoadie

robdamanii said:


> Right back at you dude.
> 
> I've got lots of time on my hands. There's 14" of snow here, and I've done my scheduled workout already.
> 
> Instead of wasting time on the internet with me, why don't you tell someone to fake their own death? That's good advice to dealing with one's wife. Or go complain about that Safeway guy being a liar again.
> 
> Those are good times man...good times.



You really are quite the drama queen. If you aren't in the Chinese frame thread spinning your wild tales about dreamt up and unsubstantiated safety concerns, you're in here doing the same. When someone disagrees with you, the intellectual comments like the one above are brought into play. I see you are as well received by wheel buyers as you are in the frame section. Isn't there a real housewives of wherever waiting for you to watch? Lots of drama for you there. 

Cheers man. Just saying hello.


----------



## robdamanii

ColoRoadie said:


> You really are quite the drama queen. If you aren't in the Chinese frame thread spinning your wild tales about dreamt up and unsubstantiated safety concerns, you're in here doing the same. When someone disagrees with you, the intellectual comments like the one above are brought into play. I see you are as well received by wheel buyers as you are in the frame section. Isn't there a real housewives of wherever waiting for you to watch? Lots of drama for you there.
> 
> Cheers man. Just saying hello.


I see I'm still under your skin, eh? Only a drama queen would dig up a 2 month old post to act like a petulant child. 

Keep acting like a little kid. The image fits you perfectly.


----------



## octapotamus

robdamanii said:


> I see I'm still under your skin, eh? Only a drama queen would dig up a 2 month old post to act like a petulant child.
> 
> Keep acting like a little kid. The image fits you perfectly.


Someone should start a "beefs and *****ing" thread so that we who are here for the actual topic can lurk away to our hearts content without being subjected to these pissing contests. Just sayin' :thumbsup:


----------



## beston

Ahhh... that's better. It so much less stressful than having to read some replies.


----------



## AvantDale

beston said:


> I have a solution to your lowered brake track problem. A couple of years ago, I bought Gigantex wheels with a lowered brake track. The seller realized that this would be a problem for many, so he included 'lowered' brake pad holders! They worked very well and gave that extra bit of length that was need to make proper contact with the brake tack.
> 
> I found a picture of them on-line here (not the same shop that I bought from though). Notice that the bolt is above the brake pad rather than in line with it.
> 
> http://www.bdopcycling.com/BDop Binders.asp


Well I'll be darned! Maybe I can get that new 3T fork for my System after all! 

Heres the link


----------



## beston

The brake pad holders are even cheaper on ebay. I'm positive that the ones I had were the "Equinox" brand

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Equinox-brake-pa..._Accessories&hash=item3cb2e5df5b#ht_905wt_899


----------



## AvantDale

Awesome man...thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

